# frustrated with fire



## mcostas (Nov 22, 2010)

I love it for reading but for most web based stuff its more trouble than its worth. 

I noticed it more after getting my iphone. My little phone is easier to use than my fire - even when browsing amazon!!

My list of disappoints include not being able to change the cursor placement without a fight.

Not being able to view pics on some forums is another frustration, especially since at one time i could view them.

I can't few some videos on facebook without a fight, or not at all.

If i didn't have to see that deceptivecommercial comparing the kindle to then it wouldn't be so bad. If its going to be compared to a tablet then it should act like one.

I would gladly pay 100 bucks more to have a fully funtional tablet.
The reason there is no space between deceptive and commercial is because i had to struggle so much to add the word I didn't have the fight in me to add the space


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

mcostas said:


> I love it for reading but for most web based stuff its more trouble than its worth.
> 
> I noticed it more after getting my iphone. My little phone is easier to use than my fire - even when browsing amazon!!
> 
> ...


Which Fire do you have, mcostas? I think the HDx has resolved some issues. Cursor placement isn't as bad as it used to be, but it's still not as good as on iDevices, I agree. I use an iPad for most of my forum work. And then I use a bluetooth keyboards with all of my tablets, most of the time.

I can't say that I've ever had a problem viewing pictures. I do have problems viewing videos sometimes...but I do on my iPad, too, sometimes. But I have to say, I enjoy my HDX very much.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've never experienced any of the difficulties you describe on my HDX -- it's the 7 inch size. I have never owned an apple product to compare it to, though I've used others'. I don't feel like the commercial comparing it to an iPad is deceptive -- though it doesn't point out very clearly that it's an entirely different operating system so nothing (app-wise) on an existing iPad will work on a new Fire.

On my older but larger 8.9HD fire, I do have to be more careful about where I tap to get the thing I want; using a stylus really helps. I'm sure that problem would go away if I upgraded to an HDX in that size but I don't use that tablet often enough for it to be worth that to me. I'm just really REALLY happy with the smaller HDX. 

A bluetooth keyboard with either one helps too for typing.

All that said, a lot of 'user experience' is really subjective! Not every tablet is for ever person.  So if it's not working for you, maybe returning it is an option.  If it's been within 30 days they'll take it back, no questions asked, and will only charge return shipping.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

On my android phone, I use an aftermarket keyboard app that has a set of arrows to move the cursor around on it. I would love such option for my iPad or for my fire HDX.

On my iPad I routinely run into it yelling at me when I want to use flash content. I've never had any particular problems on my HDX. Though I don't use Facebook, which may be a smart move on my part!


----------



## maryjf45 (Apr 24, 2011)

I use the Chrome browser, which is much better, and with the dolphin browser you can even use flash, but even Ipads can't use flash anymore. Just download 1mobile app, after allowing apps from unknown sources. ES File Explorer can help manage downloads, it's available on Amazon's store. I haven't had much trouble with internet or videos. If you can't send it back, there are ways to improve your experience, unless it truly is a defective device. When I first got my 8.9 HD, which I'm using now, it could be annoying, but the kinks worked out eventually. You've heard about "newphoria" ,but often there is disillusionment too, with new devices. Especially if there's a learning curve.


----------



## Jeh (Dec 11, 2011)

I cant comment on the Fire directly, but after having a Blackberry and using a manufacturers interpretation of a browser (I needed 4 separate browsers to make the thing work) I am more than happy with the ipad. No it doesn't support flash but ask yourself, has there really been anything that needed flash that was worth the time watching? 

IMHO dollar for dollar I think the ipad is a better tablet.


----------



## mcostas (Nov 22, 2010)

I have or have had almost every kindle device. It seems they excel at certain tasks, yet are lacking in others.

The first ones would let you store 1000's of books, but not give you the option of organizing them into collections. Finally after much demand you could do this.

The first fire was awesome, i only had to go through 2 or 3 to get past the never ending reboot loop. But when i finally did it was awesome. I even could peruse my favorite forums with reasonable ease.

Finally it too died. For a small fee (very reasonable) i upgraded to the small HD. It took a couple times to get one that worked, and i still am not impressed by the sound. Ive solved this problem in other ways so i am overlooking the lack of "dolby" sound that so impresses others. 

I prefer reading on my fire, to my paperwhite, in most circumstances, but since the fire is supposed to be a tablet first (i guess), and a reader 2nd, there seems to be no way to organise books into collections. Making the storage of many books cumbersome. Which makes no sense because this is where it excels over my iphone.

Also, on the fire, it will not give me a book description option like in the e-readers. On the ereaders i have a link to the amazon page so i can read the description. Nice if you've stocked up on books for later reading. 

On the fire you have no such simple thing. This perhaps is the most baffling thing of all, because it seems like that would be easy and suitable, seeing is how the website is also the manufacturer.

Instead there is an option for what appears to be a third party service who has as of yet to provide any information on a single book ive needed it for.

Sometimes these devices make me feel like I've taken a crazy pill. Such simple useful features on one platform, yet totally left out of the other. The customer service seems second to none but I get tired of sending them back. My origional DX seems bulletproof, very well made (as it should be for what I paid) but the battery is reaching the end of its lifespan.

And so is my patience with illogical designs and questionable quality. 

At least i made it through this lengthy diatribe without having to move the cursor.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

mcostas,


Not sure which Fire HD you have.

As of November 2013, the 2d gen Kindle HD has cloud collections.  And also the HDX.  If you have a second gen HD, you should be able to update the firmware.

As for a link to the book's Amazon page, on my HDX, if I open a book on my device, and tap on the screen to bring up the menus within the book, and then tap on the menu icon in the upper left hand corner, the book's cover, title and author is the top thing in the menu.  Tapping on that brings to you the Amazon page.

Like the eink Kindles, you do have to be connected for this to work.

I'd love if the book's blurg were integrated into the book.

Betsy


----------



## mcostas (Nov 22, 2010)

I just got home to check which fire I have. Apparently it's not the collection friendly one. 

I don't know why that would matter though, unless they are no longer supporting that one. I wonder what's so hard about adding that ability that they would choose not to do it. 

Oh well.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The 2d generation HD and HDX models have a different operating system (OS 3.+) than the prior HD and Fire models (Fire HD is 7.4., and apparently that OS is required to have collections.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The 2d generation HD and HDX models have a different operating system (OS 3.+) than the prior HD and Fire models (Fire HD is 7.4., and apparently that OS is required to have collections.
> 
> Betsy


Could be the speed of the processor is a factor as well -- the newer ones are definitely faster.


----------



## mcostas (Nov 22, 2010)

Wow. Too bad for me I guess. At least I know a reason.  I still don't understand why the fire kindle app doesn't have the cool features of the paperwhite. I love the vocabulary builder!

I also love my surface 2! Although the kindle app is a little disappointing on it. Its like the one on my fire. 

My paperwhite rules! Very good value for the buck.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I have an older fire.  Thing is it is not an ereader and it is the same app as for most tablets.
Like you I love it for somethings.  Other things depends on the day of the week.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeh said:


> I cant comment on the Fire directly, but after having a Blackberry and using a manufacturers interpretation of a browser (I needed 4 separate browsers to make the thing work) I am more than happy with the ipad. No it doesn't support flash but ask yourself, has there really been anything that needed flash that was worth the time watching?
> 
> IMHO dollar for dollar I think the ipad is a better tablet.


I agree about the iPad, it's my personal preference as well. For the record, while it doesn't work with Flash out of the box, it is possible to get Flash on the iPad. http://www.macworld.co.uk/how-to/ipad/how-get-flash-ipad-3460979/


----------

